

Marc Andreessen on Ex-Mozilla CEO Brendan Eich's Contributions - nrao123
http://vozag.com/marc-andreessen-pmarca-tweets-1/

======
e15ctr0n
A lot more details in this article about the history of Javascript and Brendan
Eich's role in it:

[http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/javascript/2001/04/06/js_his...](http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/javascript/2001/04/06/js_history.html)

This was the press release put out by Netscape at the time:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20070916144913/http://wp.netscape...](http://web.archive.org/web/20070916144913/http://wp.netscape.com/newsref/pr/newsrelease67.html)

Press coverage of the 1995 release of Javascript:

[http://articles.latimes.com/1995-12-05/business/fi-10557_1_p...](http://articles.latimes.com/1995-12-05/business/fi-10557_1_programming-
language)

------
oldgun
Too bad he's made an unwise decision. Still, he is a best engineer.

